# freewebs.com



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

hey, i am using freewebs.com to host and build my website. it comes with pre-made templates, but i was wondering if i could use my own templates, and if i could, how? thanks!

IHR


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

You can make your site in any way you want (subject to some small restrictions by them). Only one thing that you need for it to work it that there must be a index.htm (or any other file specified by them) in a folder specified by them. 

You can read their FAQ for details.


----------



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

uhh... didnt see anything in the FAQ... and it doesnt say anywhere that you can upload templates..


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

> but i was wondering if i could use my own templates, and if i could, how?


Exactly what do you mean by this? To my knowledge, a web-site is collection of files. You can keep html, jpg, gif, etc files. As long as they are standard format files, your site should work!!

Or am I not understanding what you are trying to say? Please clarify.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

If you have access to frontpage theres a way to do it in that, then you can build the site with frontpage and upload the fiiles to freewebs server.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you goto http://members.freewebs.com/faqs.jsp and look for FTP you can make your own website on your PC with any editor you like and then once built copy all the files over using FTP service


----------



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

the ftp service isnt free... thats generally what i am looking for. is there a domain service that is also free that doesnt support pop-ups (banners are ok, but less ads the better) with either 1: a really good sitebuilder or 2: ability to upload custom pages. i tried bravenet, but their sitebuilder (although nice styles) sort of made me feel like i was suffocating in their site builder, and i am not totally sure that it is free? no tripod though.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

www.freedomnames.co.uk is a good place - you pay for the domainname £15.00 + vat each year and can have about 15mbs free - just need to dial in every 30days - downside is this is a UK site with a UK local number.....


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Try out

http://www.freeservers.com
http://www.150-m.com
http://www.o-f.com


----------

